# Advice on taking the Canadian?



## Amfleeter

I'm thinking about taking the Canadian around early August, and, while I do frequently ride Amtrak, I haven't ridden on VIA before. Is there any advice I could use on taking the Canadian?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I heard you should look for tickets to go on sale, they become much cheaper.


----------



## tricia

VIA Rail runs 50% off sales quite often, although since you're looking to travel during the Canadian's busiest time of year, you might or might not find one available in the next few months for the dates you want to travel.

If you go here https://www.viapreference.com/en/home?from=viarail_homepage_minor

and sign up for VIA Preference (their frequent traveler program; it's free), you can opt in for regular emails from them, which will let you know when they're running a sale.

You'll find the food and bedding better on the Canadian than on Amtrak. Dome cars are very nice. If you're in a sleeping car, note that VIA Rail's carry-on luggage rules are more restrictive than Amtrak's, and for good reason: There's no common luggage rack in each sleeping car, and the space in each cabin is very limited.

If you have specific questions, please ask! You'll find folks here who've traveled the Canadian and are happy to share info.

Happy planning! The Canadian is a beautiful ride.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

This VIA topic area is a great source of information too. Read through the old threads and you will learn a lot. And as tricia says, if you have specific questions, don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

People sometimes wonder which is the best direction to travel on the Canadian and it’s personal preference. I’ve always done it east to west. Even though the scenery across northern Ontario and the prairies is fine (and especially nice in winter with the snow, frozen lakes etc) .....the anticipation for the run through the mountains and the views from the dome builds as you head west across the country. Coming east, the mountains are gone after the first full day out......just seems anti-climactic IMHO.

And you say you are planning a trip in August so I won’t dwell on this……but my favorite time of the year to ride the Canadian in winter. The crowds are gone and there’s lots of room to just sit back in the dome and watch the snowy winter landscape go by from the warm and cozy train. Here’s my recent Trip Report:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/58023-a-winter-ride-on-vias-canadian-with-photos/page-1


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I've found the berths in Amtrak Roomettes to be quite uncomfortable. The upper berths on Superliners are especially bad. The bedding seems to offer very poor support and the berths are narrow. I've looked at VIA Rail berth dimensions and they are a lot wider. How much better are VIA berths compared to Amtrak?

Edit: I mean the Budd Sleepers, not the Rens.


----------



## Amfleeter

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I've found the berths in Amtrak Roomettes to be quite uncomfortable. The upper berths on Superliners are especially bad. The bedding seems to offer very poor support and the berths are narrow. I've looked at VIA Rail berth dimensions and they are a lot wider. How much better are VIA berths compared to Amtrak?
> 
> Edit: I mean the Budd Sleepers, not the Rens.


This is a good question, in my opinion. I'm college age, and about 5' 7.5" with a lean build, and I find roomettes to be, while doable, not the most comfortable sleeping arrangements. How are VIA's cabins for one in comparison?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I heard the Cabin for One is actually worse than a Lower Berth in terms of space, but offers added privacy. Not sure if that's true or not. I guess the upper berth guy won't be blocked if he wants to come down and you're still sleeping. According to dimensions, even VIA's Upper Berths are a lot wider than comparable Amtrak berths.

Would really like some opinions from people that have taken both.

I guess I would also like to ask how VIA's LD coach seats in the Budds compare to Amtrak LD coach.


----------



## Amfleeter

What's the difference exactly between full price berths/cabins and discounted fare berths/cabins?


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Amfleeter said:


> What's the difference exactly between full price berths/cabins and discounted fare berths/cabins?





Amfleeter said:


> What's the difference exactly between full price berths/cabins and discounted fare berths/cabins?


The price.

That and (I'm not sure about this) you might not be able to do a stopover like you can with the full fare.

(EDIT) Gawd, I really am seeing double this morning! :blink:  )


----------



## TVRM610

I don't think the Roomette beds on VIA are any larger than the Roomette beds on Amtrak. They are much more comfortable. They have a real mattress and very nice bedding.

It's somewhat of a personal preference though.. if someone wants a firmer bed... Amtrak may be more comfortable (but I can't imagine anyone preferring the Amtrak bedding... )

There are many subtle differences Amtrak to VIA.. but nothing too major. Agree the carry on policy is much more strict.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Heres some VIA accommodation information:

A Roomette on VIA is different than an Amtrak Roomette. VIA now calls them a Single Bedroom or Cabin for One. They have a private toilet and sink and theres a shower down the hall.







This is a Double Bedroom or Cabin for Two.....theres a sink and a private toilet in an annex. The shower is down the hall.






A Double Berth is an old style open section with seats during the day and a Lower Berth at night and an Upper Berth that folds down from the ceiling. The only thing that separates you from the aisle at night is a heavy curtain. The communal toilet and shower is across the hall.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

TVRM610 said:


> I don't think the Roomette beds on VIA are any larger than the Roomette beds on Amtrak. They are much more comfortable. They have a real mattress and very nice bedding.
> 
> It's somewhat of a personal preference though.. if someone wants a firmer bed... Amtrak may be more comfortable (but I can't imagine anyone preferring the Amtrak bedding... )
> 
> There are many subtle differences Amtrak to VIA.. but nothing too major. Agree the carry on policy is much more strict.


You said that VIA berths are much more comfortable, then I don't think that's a subtle difference since Amtrak berths are not very comfortable, especially with all the wear and tear they're been taking. According to Amtrak's website, their lower berths are 2'4" and their upper berths are 2'0". Contrast this to VIA's berths at 3'7". That's not a subtle difference to me. No wonder VIA tickets cost so much, but then again, get a good deal and it's probably well worth your money compared to Amtrak, who rarely offers Sleeper deals.


----------



## tricia

I don't have time to check on this right now, but as I recall the beds on VIA are wider but a few inches shorter than Amtrak. Dimensions of beds are somewhere on both Amtrak and VIA's websites. Or at least used to be--if you can't find and want to know, pls respond and I'll try to find it for you (I've got it filed away somewhere in copy of a note I sent to a very tall relative who was wondering whether he'd fit in bed on train).

Mattress preferences aside, VIA's sheets, comforter, and pillow are more luxurious and comfortable than Amtrak's--esp. the soft cushy comforter vs Amtrak's thin scratchy blanket.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I think this provides the dimensions: http://www.viarail.ca/en/resources/berths. Mattress size should be dimensions.

Amtrak Superliner Roomette dimensions: http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Accommodation_C&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241210576173.

VIA Roomette beds are a low narrower than in the sections but still wider than Amtrak: http://www.viarail.ca/en/resources/cabin-one.

Just search the room types on Google and you can find all the rest. For example, search "VIA Rail Cabin for two" or "Amtrak Viewliner Roomette" etc.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

I like the blue Amblanket. In fact I'm ashamed to say I palmed one in my younger days and it's one of my regular pieces of bedding. It's thin and very warm.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

TVRM610 said:


> It's somewhat of a personal preference though.. if someone wants a firmer bed... Amtrak may be more comfortable (but I can't imagine anyone preferring the Amtrak bedding... )


I like a really firm bed, but I'll take VIA's mattress, sheets, and comforter, with its duvet cover, (which might actually get washed between uses - unlike Amtrak's blanket which gets washed something like once every couple of months or so) any day - or night.


----------



## Amfleeter

What's VIA's policy on drinking? I know Alberta and Manitoba have it at 18, how do they do it on board the train? By what province they're currently in?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I heard that VIA Rail pretty much restored the 1950s service levels of the Canadian during its 1990 rebuilds. Anyone that's taken the old trains, is this true?



Green Maned Lion said:


> I like the blue Amblanket. In fact I'm ashamed to say I palmed one in my younger days and it's one of my regular pieces of bedding. It's thin and very warm.


Why can't you just order one from the same manufacturer or a similar one?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Amfleeter said:


> What's VIA's policy on drinking? I know Alberta and Manitoba have it at 18, how do they do it on board the train? By what province they're currently in?


It’s governed by the laws of the province the train is travelling thru:

_[SIZE=8.5pt]The consumption of alcoholic drinks on trains is governed by the laws of the province in which the train is travelling.__[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=8.5pt]You can purchase alcoholic drinks aboard most trains. For more information, visit the page on your train__ and your class of service.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=8.5pt]Personal alcoholic drinks, i.e. ones that you did not buy on the train, may be consumed only in sleeping car cabins. Provincial laws forbid passengers from consuming personal alcoholic drinks elsewhere on the train.__[/SIZE]_

18 in Alberta, Manitoba and also Quebec. 19 everywhere else…...and if you are in a private sleeper cabin……you can bring your own (but not in the open upper and lower berths)



I remember Ontario once had some pretty archaic liquor laws: on Sundays you could only purchase a drink if you were having a “meal” so the sale of “Cheese & Cracker Paks” was pretty brisk in the bar car on the Sunday afternoon “Rapido” between Montreal and Toronto. (the Ontario border is crossed 30 miles west of Montreal) Back then….all alcohol had to be consumed in the Bar Car. There was no “at your seat” sale from the trolley-cart we have today.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the blue Amblanket. In fact I'm ashamed to say I palmed one in my younger days and it's one of my regular pieces of bedding. It's thin and very warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you just order one from the same manufacturer or a similar one?
Click to expand...

I was a teenager when I swiped it. Immature and childish with less of a moral compass than one should have. I honestly am ashamed of it.

I could probably do so, but have no reason to. That modacrylic is tough as nails. It looks like it did when I got it, brand new, 15 bloody years ago.


----------



## chakk

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I've found the berths in Amtrak Roomettes to be quite uncomfortable. The upper berths on Superliners are especially bad. The bedding seems to offer very poor support and the berths are narrow. I've looked at VIA Rail berth dimensions and they are a lot wider. How much better are VIA berths compared to Amtrak?
> 
> Edit: I mean the Budd Sleepers, not the Rens.


The berths in the open section sleeping car segments of the Canadian have the thickest (and widest) mattresses that you are likely to find on any train in North America. Definitely worth a ride before the train disappears from the transportation scene.

Finding a fare sale on the Canadian in August -- or any of the summer months -- is highly unlikely. This train is so popular in the summer that it often has more than 20 passengers cars in those months -- half of that (or less!) in winter months.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

True, chakk, I've seen it reported with 30 cars or 26 cars! But after increased border restrictions and the recession, it's more often 20 cars long in the summer. Still a lot longer than most Amtraks: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9456012716/sizes/l/in/set-72157634918980792/. I wish Moffat Road had more pictures!


----------



## Paul CHI

My wife and I took the Canadian from Vancouver to Toronto the 3rd week of January and found it a fabulous trip. We used a bedroom for 2 and found it very comfortable, but actually spent most of our time in the end-of-train club car. In January, there's no competition for seats in the dome, staff is un-rushed and very helpful. Over 3 days in the club car, you get to meet interesting people.

Shower was down the hall, but fresh towels and plenty of hot water even though it was -14F outside.

We found the dining about 200% better than Amtrak in terms of food quality, level of service, and sheer beauty of the dining car itself.

Stellar experience all the way. We did arrive in Toronto about 4 hours late but were 2-3 hours late already by the time we got to Winnipeg.

Worst part of the trip was flying home via Pearson Airport in Toronto.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Got pictures?


----------



## chakk

The Canadian sleeping cars have two communal toilets -- one for men and one for women. On my last trip on the Canadian, I was the only male among the 6 beds available in the open sections, so I effectively had my own toilet, albeit just down the hall from my upper berth.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

chakk said:


> The Canadian sleeping cars have two communal toilets -- one for men and one for women. On my last trip on the Canadian, I was the only male among the 6 beds available in the open sections, so I effectively had my own toilet, albeit just down the hall from my upper berth.


Ah, well let's just pretend all 6 berths were filled, and there were balanced men and women numbers. Basically there would be a toilet for every three passengers, even in open sections, and they are probably larger than the in-room toilets, so I think toilet accessibility is really no advantage for the more expensive rooms.

Especially considering the sections have the widest berths.


----------



## Amfleeter

A few more questions.....

I'm considering switching to a lower berth, considering I'll still have a window at night. However, how much space will I have for a carry-on bag? I know the Cabin has a rack, but can I just put my bag under the Berth's bed? Along with that, if I were to need something from a bag during the trip, could I access it in the baggage car?


----------



## montezume

Amfleeter said:


> A few more questions.....
> 
> I'm considering switching to a lower berth, considering I'll still have a window at night. However, how much space will I have for a carry-on bag? I know the Cabin has a rack, but can I just put my bag under the Berth's bed? Along with that, if I were to need something from a bag during the trip, could I access it in the baggage car?


I've ridden in both upper and lower berths. In the upper berth, there isn't a whole lot of room for your carry on, but in the lower booth, the chair back at the end of your bed opposite your head folds over, and you can use that space to put your bags. I had lots of room for my duffle bag. As for accessing the baggage car, I'm not sure. There was a couple with a cat on the train in the baggage car, and they were given permission to go back and feed / visit the cat, but I'm not sure if anyone can just go back and access their bags. Probably best to bring a carry on with what you need.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Go for the Lower Berth, worth it for the window and as was said for a little extra space! The Lower also gets the facing forward seat in day time configuration but you'll spend the time you're awake in the Park Car, Dome Car and the Diner!

VIA is strict with luggage, just carry on what you'll need for the trip, chances are you Won't be able to access your checked luggage except possibly in Winnipeg during the long layover and crew change!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Reminds me of the "Silver Streak" scene when the fight gets chased into the baggage car and then Gene Wilder climbs up onto the roof and gets swiped off. 

That movie was filmed with a "Canadian" trainset, the same exact trainset is still in service with VIA but with newer (late-1980s) locomotives. I think that fight was filmed somewhere on the Crowsnest route IIRC.


----------



## zephyr17

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Reminds me of the "Silver Streak" scene when the fight gets chased into the baggage car and then Gene Wilder climbs up onto the roof and gets swiped off.
> 
> That movie was filmed with a "Canadian" trainset, the same exact trainset is still in service with VIA but with newer (late-1980s) locomotives. I think that fight was filmed somewhere on the Crowsnest route IIRC.


At least some of the initial fight (where they fight on the roof of the train and knock a "signal bridge" sideways) was filmed on Kicking Horse Pass on the CP mainline. Clearly not all of the scenes were on the mainline, though. The platform scene at "Los Angeles" was filmed at the old CP Vancouver station (now Waterfront Station). "Chicago", where the grinning locomotive smashed through the station is Toronto Union Station.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

zephyr17 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the "Silver Streak" scene when the fight gets chased into the baggage car and then Gene Wilder climbs up onto the roof and gets swiped off.
> 
> That movie was filmed with a "Canadian" trainset, the same exact trainset is still in service with VIA but with newer (late-1980s) locomotives. I think that fight was filmed somewhere on the Crowsnest route IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> At least some of the initial fight (where they fight on the roof of the train and knock a "signal bridge" sideways) was filmed on Kicking Horse Pass on the CP mainline. Clearly not all of the scenes were on the mainline, though. The platform scene at "Los Angeles" was filmed at the old CP Vancouver station (now Waterfront Station). "Chicago", where the grinning locomotive smashed through the station is Toronto Union Station.
Click to expand...

Are you sure that was the Kicking Horse Pass and not Crowsnest Pass? Looks more like Crowsnest to me, maybe around Pincher Creek, looking at contour maps.

Fun fact: "Kansas City" was filmed with Calgary.


----------



## bobnjulie

Thanks for the illustrations NS Via Fan! This is definitely a bucket list item for me! It would be a pricey trip and one I would want to take in the winter, since I think it would be amazing.

One of my hardest choices is between the upper and lower berths and the cabin for 2. Obviously the Cabin for 2 would be much better and I'm just not seeing any place to secure personal items. Is there any place or is it really wide open? For that reason alone, I would lean towards the more expensive but more secure Cabin for 2.


----------



## Sam314

You wanted advice, you get it: As soon as VIA lets me move in permanently I'll change my address to VIA 1 and enjoy my own private zip code  .

Security is not an issue on the Canadian - so it does not really matter whether you book open sections or a bedroom. Bedrooms, however offer the advantage of two chairs and a private restroom. Also, shaving (probably not your first issue in the morning) and brushing teeth is a lot nicer if you can do it in your own room. The room itself wasn't of a great importance to me, as I spent a lot of time in the Park Car or one of the other Dome Cars. They do a lot of beer and wine tasting, pub quizzes and other stuff there.

Car numbers usually start around 110 and go up to 123 (should be the park car), if you want to stay close to the park car try to get a car numbered around 120. On luggage: I experienced VIA to be Canadian "strict" on luggage, if you don't require any assistance they probably won't bother you - however I recommend to pack light and put the majority of your stuff into checked baggage.

The diner is amazing, probably the best I've ever been to (with the possible exception of Indian Railway's Mumbai Rajdhani) After this experience, you will never want to deal with Amfood again. Also, when boarding in Toronto, be there a bit earlier as they hand out dining car reservations in the departure lounge.


----------



## Amfleeter

Thanks for the advice everyone - I managed to nab the recent sale, and get a Cabin for One for a hair under 800 USD. One question though - I'm in Car 115, Cabin 4. Is this a Manor or a Chateau?


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Amfleeter said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone - I managed to nab the recent sale, and get a Cabin for One for a hair under 800 USD. One question though - I'm in Car 115, Cabin 4. Is this a Manor or a Chateau?


In all likelyhood it will be a Manor Car, but you won't know for sure until aboard - or try calling VIA and asking.. They usually use Manors, but there were some Chateau used for a tour group this last trip. Since Chateau have 6 singles, if you had rooms 5 or 6, you would be in a Chateau.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Amfleeter said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone - I managed to nab the recent sale, and get a Cabin for One for a hair under 800 USD. One question though - I'm in Car 115, Cabin 4. Is this a Manor or a Chateau?


The Manors have standard Roomettes and the Chateau sleepers have Duplex Roomettes which are a bit smaller and half are two steps up above the others. VIA now sells both types as Cabin For One







>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Nice scannings! Would it feel awkward to sit in the upper duplexes?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Nice scannings! Would it feel awkward to sit in the upper duplexes?


I don't think I would even notice it.....you're only two steps higher than the cars main floor level.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That also reminds me that the CP Budd Sleepers were built to very special configurations. I mean, many Budd Sleepers were 10Rm-6Br, 22Rm, or 11-Br, I believe, with some variations and the like. Probably also ke 4-4-2, 6-6-4, etc. But I don't think any other Budd Sleepers were ever built to the CP configurations. Anyone know why?


----------



## chakk

On my trip last February in the upper berth of an open section, I never felt any concern about the security of my belongings. And, from Vancouver to Winnipeg (where the SCAs and dining crew are replaced), I felt extra secure because the SCA for my Manor sleeper and the one immediately behind me was being serviced by just one attendant, so he asked me to learn the security procedures for opening the exit door at the end of my car in the event that an emergency evacuation of the train was required. Being a big rail buff didn't hurt my understanding -- I already had experience some years ago with opening my own car doors on the tourist train between Alamosa and Antonito that connects with the Cumbres & Toltec Scenic steam train.

My return trip from Antonito to Alamosa that day (which runs as a mixed train with freight in front and a couple passenger cars in the rear) had just TWO passengers (including me), so NO staff were aboard the train for that return leg. When the train arrived Alamosa, the engineer gave one long toot on the horn to indicate that the brakes were set and the train was stopped. I then opened the doors and trap, put down a step stool for me and my fellow passenger (who used a cane with somewhat impaired mobility) and off we went.


----------



## Amfleeter

4 days to travel - pretty exciting. I've got a few last minute questions, though!

First of all, when I first board in Toronto, what is there to do? Do I just wait for a ticket check in my room, like on Amtrak? I've heard there's a reception in the Park Car, which interests me, and I'm wondering when it would start. In addition, does the Skyline car cafe stay open during the night?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

When you arrive at Toronto Union Station go to the Panorama Lounge. Your ticket/boarding pass will be scanned then just relax.....complementary coffee/tea/juice etc is available. Boarding begins about a half hour to 45 min before departure. Head up to the train, stow your gear in your room then make your way to the Park Car for Champagne Reception as the train departs. Enjoy!

(I don’t believe the Skyline Cafe remains open at night but there's usually coffee left out in the Park Car)


----------



## chakk

On my eastbound trip on the Canadian out of Vancouver, all of the sleeping car passengers (who have their own lounge in the Vancouver station) were invited to go immediately to the Park Car on the end of the train after depositing their luggage at their sleeping accommodation. Tickets were checked as we left the station to walk down the platform to the train. The sleeping car attendant checked our name off on his manifest and directed us to the proper car and room.

In the Park Car, we were provided complimentary champagne and sweets to get our trip started. There was no dinner service that evening out of Vancouver, but I seem to remember (through the haze of a couple glasses of champagne) that there were some sandwich halves available for all of us in the Park Car, in addition to the sweets. Regular, 3 meal per day service started the next morning.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

chakk said:


> On my eastbound trip on the Canadian out of Vancouver, all of the sleeping car passengers (who have their own lounge in the Vancouver station) were invited to go immediately to the Park Car on the end of the train after depositing their luggage at their sleeping accommodation. Tickets were checked as we left the station to walk down the platform to the train. The sleeping car attendant checked our name off on his manifest and directed us to the proper car and room.
> 
> In the Park Car, we were provided complimentary champagne and sweets to get our trip started. There was no dinner service that evening out of Vancouver, but I seem to remember (through the haze of a couple glasses of champagne) that there were some sandwich halves available for all of us in the Park Car, in addition to the sweets. Regular, 3 meal per day service started the next morning.


I think this is pretty much spot on. I don't remember there being sweets served at the opening reception (they might have been, not something I'd remember as I'm not big on sweets) in the Park Car, but I do remember canapes being served. They where not enough to fill up on for dinner though. I brought some 'to go' food with me onboard - stuff that didn't need refrigeration - and ate it in my room after the reception. On my trip in May, we had musicians who played at various times on the trip from VAC to TWO, and they played on the back outdoor patio of the sleeping car pax waiting area while we where waiting to board.


----------



## Dave Olszewski

I took Canadian Train #1 last September from Toronto to Vancouver and again train #2 from Vancouver, to Toronto. I enjoyed with my berth. It is bigger than roomette. The foods were very good and dining room look neat with big windows and chairs. I spend a lot of time in dome car and Park Car in rear. They have activity program. I have more fun there than Amtrak. I bought on 75 percent sale last Summer for Sept trip. Also I bought ticket on 50 percent off in January for May trip. I will come back there again. I like to go there during off season because they are slower. My first trip was crowds. My second trip it was not crowd and was easy to find empty seat in dome car or Bullet Lounge in Park Car. :mellow:


----------



## Amfleeter

Thanks for the advice everyone - it was a *wonderful* trip. Beyond my expectations. Made good friends and had a good time. Was kind of disappointed by the Trench - been through the high parts of Smoky Mountains many times (It's a must-do - amazing to see Ashville, NC from up on the mountain highway), seen that kind of scenery alot (guilty to say I watched a movie in the Skyline for a good bit of the Trench after Pyramid Falls). First half of the Rockies and Vancouver, along with the rest of the trip, were AMAZING. The Trench was too, just kind of repetitive for me.

Planning to go back this winter! I'm curious, however, when's the best time to go in winter? I was thinking around Christmas, but I'm interested in a time when it's decently busy so I'm not alone on the train.


----------



## tricia

Amfleeter said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone - it was a *wonderful* trip. Beyond my expectations. Made good friends and had a good time. Was kind of disappointed by the Trench - been through the high parts of Smoky Mountains many times (It's a must-do - amazing to see Ashville, NC from up on the mountain highway), seen that kind of scenery alot (guilty to say I watched a movie in the Skyline for a good bit of the Trench after Pyramid Falls). First half of the Rockies and Vancouver, along with the rest of the trip, were AMAZING. The Trench was too, just kind of repetitive for me.
> 
> Planning to go back this winter! I'm curious, however, when's the best time to go in winter? I was thinking around Christmas, but I'm interested in a time when it's decently busy so I'm not alone on the train.


Had a lovely trip last February, Toronto to Vancouver. Train not crowded, but not empty either. Beautiful snowy scenery, and considerably more daylight time than you'll have around Christmas.


----------



## chakk

I concur with the suggestion to travel in February. Enough people on the train to sit with someone different at every meal, plus substantially more daylight then traveling in December or January. Still plenty cold, however. Especially in the Edmonton-to-Winnipeg section of the route.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I rode from Vancouver to Toronto @ the end of Feb last year and agree its a great time to ride, even then the freights get priority so expect to be running late but that's part of the adventure on this fantastic trip!


----------



## Amfleeter

I'll look at february, but December-January is the time I'm most interested in, because I'm in college and I have a ton of time off at that time, which means it's most convenient around then. Does anyone know how it is around Christmas?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I rode the Canadian the first week of December last year (Trip Report Here

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/58023-a-winter-ride-on-vias-canadian-with-photos/

With two coaches and four sleepers......Id say we were about 3\4 occupied across the country but a full load out of Jasper the last evening into Vancouver with 3 seatings in the diner.

After December 15.....the train starts to get busy for the holidays and the discount fares are fewer.

.....And someone mentioned the daylight available for mountain viewing. Heres Sunrise/Sunset at Jasper:

Dec 1 8:40am/4:40pm

Feb 15 8:10am/6:00pm

Jun 21 5:30am/10:20pm


----------



## Paul CHI

Somebody way back asked for pictures.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I always use this for sunrise-sunset when travelling, a very detailed resource: http://www.timeanddate.com/.


----------



## chakk

jimhudson said:


> I rode from Vancouver to Toronto @ the end of Feb last year and agree its a great time to ride, even then the freights get priority so expect to be running late but that's part of the adventure on this fantastic trip!


I think that many of the Canadian National freights may be configured too long today to fit into some of the sidings, so the Canadian has to go into sidings on the mostly-single track line across the country.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

chakk said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rode from Vancouver to Toronto @ the end of Feb last year and agree its a great time to ride, even then the freights get priority so expect to be running late but that's part of the adventure on this fantastic trip!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many of the Canadian National freights may be configured too long today to fit into some of the sidings, so the Canadian has to go into sidings on the mostly-single track line across the country.
Click to expand...

How'd that happen? I heard they have 200-car freights, longest I've counted on UPRR was about 131.


----------



## mcott

Well, then first post on this board.

The Canadian is a great ride, and I would really recommend doing it. Three years ago, I did the Toronto - Vancouver trip with my father and grandfather (40, 62, and 88 respectively - guess who got the top bunk in the cabin for three).

Views from the domes (park or skyline) are great, as is the staff - in my experience, they alert you to photo ops, and are in communication with the head end, so if the engineer spots a bear alongside the track, you get a warning to look out for it. Food is great, but the dining car is configured in tables for four, so if you're in a smaller party, you will meet new people. No cell service in most of the wilderness. The train rattles and rolls (as most do), so showering onboard can be a challenge (88 year old grandfather). Do what we did, if you can go two days without - at the service stop in Winnipeg, grab a cab to the Fairmont hotel Winnipeg, and pop the $10 for a health club day pass - worth every penny to shave / shower on dry, stable land.

Explore the train, if you're in a sleeper, they won't stop you from wandering coach. Free wifi at station stops.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Amfleeter

Thinking about stopping over in Jasper for 3 days during my 2nd go at the Canadian (with a better camera, hopefully!) this December - how do I book with VIA Rail so that I get off at Jasper for 3 days?

Also, thinking about taking a drive down the Icefields Parkway - is there anywhere to gas up in winter, or would I need to limit my trip/carry gas with me? If the Icefields is closed, what else is there to do while I'm in Jasper? I know about the lake and Maligne Canyon, I've also thought about walking through the area the Canadian takes through Jasper Nat'l Park.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Amfleeter said:


> Thinking about stopping over in Jasper for 3 days during my 2nd go at the Canadian (with a better camera, hopefully!) this December - how do I book with VIA Rail so that I get off at Jasper for 3 days?
> 
> Also, thinking about taking a drive down the Icefields Parkway - is there anywhere to gas up in winter, or would I need to limit my trip/carry gas with me? If the Icefields is closed, what else is there to do while I'm in Jasper? I know about the lake and Maligne Canyon, I've also thought about walking through the area the Canadian takes through Jasper Nat'l Park.


If you are doing an “Express Deal” you’ll have to do individual segments. But if you plan to stopover…..why not book a package with train fare, hotel and car rental included?

Gas?......no need to limit your trip, it’s 140 miles (230 km) between Jasper and Lake Louise and both places are on major highways with plenty of gas. Just leave Jasper with a full tank. In fact you could probably make a round trip on a tank. 

Download the Icefield Parkway in Winter brochure here:

http://www.pc.gc.ca/eng/pn-np/ab/jasper/visit/depliants-brochures.aspx

The brochure says no gas available but on a ski trip in March a couple of years ago, we found the gas stop at Saskatchewan River Crossing open (about 90 miles south of Jasper) “The Crossing”: 

http://thecrossingresort.com/

(click on features for gas info and just to be sure….email them to confirm)

…..and I wouldn’t walk the area the Canadian takes through Jasper Park…..the snow can be deep in winter. The Yellowhead Highway parallels most of the route anyway, so just stay in your car and watch the action. It’s CN’s transcontinental mainline and busy.


----------



## Carey

Just back from westbound trip Toronto to Vancouver. As soon as you board you are invited to visit one of the dome cars for champagne and canapés.


----------



## Amfleeter

When does VIA Rail start discounts for winter? Also, what would the (rough) price for a Cabin for Two during the winter discounts? I've heard it's 50-75%, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Amfleeter said:


> When does VIA Rail start discounts for winter? Also, what would the (rough) price for a Cabin for Two during the winter discounts? I've heard it's 50-75%, but I don't know for sure.


Generally via.ca starts posting Express and 50% Off Fares for the Candian after Canada's Thanksgiving (/which is in Oct.), Blacks out the Christmas/ New Years Holidays and then runs them until May! During the Winter the Train consist is much shorter so discount fares go fast!

The various types of Sleeping Car Fares are Sections ( Upper and Lower Berths), Cabins for One ( similar to an Amtrak Roomette but smaller), Cabins for Two ( like Amtrak's Bedrooms) and Cabins for Three ( similar to a Drawing Room on the old Pullman/Heritage Sleepers/

Prices can range from $500ish CDN to $ 1,000+ CDN ( per person unlike Amtrak which only charges One Room Charge) which is a deal compared to Summer Fares of Thousands of Dollars!

It's a Bucket List trip and Worth every Penny!!


----------



## Amfleeter

Thanks for the help everyone - I'm booked in a Cabin for One from Toronto to Jasper on January 6, and another CfO from Jasper to Vancouver on the 13th! Looking forward to my second trip west!


----------



## greatcats

Amfleeter- may I suggest staying in Jasper at the Austrian Haven B&B , just a few blocks walk from the station. Run by a lovely older lady, she may close for a time in the winter, but worth inquiring about. Tell her Eric sent you!


----------



## Anderson

Amfleeter: If you're not traveling on a deep discount fare, check what your total fare is versus a through fare. If you're paying more, consider giving VIA a call...you _should_ be permitted a stopover in Jasper as if it were a through reservation, if I'm not mistaken about VIA's stopover policy.


----------



## Amfleeter

I booked a stopover into my reservation - it's a multi-city ticket. Got discount fares on both departures, so it's the same price as it would be if I went straight Toronto-Vancouver on a discount fare.

I'll look into that, cats! I was looking at the Maligne Lodge but I'll take a peek.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

If you dont stay there....at least visit Jasper Park Lodge, perhaps for a meal. It was originally a CN-Canadian National Hotel....then Canadian Pacific and now a Fairmont with the prices that go with it!

http://www.fairmont.com/jasper/


----------

